# Anyone know how to get ahold of Obie



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Time to put bigger guides on the Raintrees I bought and I no longer have my wrapping and finishing setups.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Time to put bigger guides on the Raintrees I bought and I no longer have my wrapping and finishing setups.


Stand by...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

All his contact info should be on his fastcast custom rods Facebook page. https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1432128993737509&ref=content_filter


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

